# Nuggets in the WC Finals



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Time to say I'm PSYCHED that the Nuggets have gotten as far as the Western Conference finals. Even better if they can take the next step, but it's been a long, long drought since Denver had a genuine NBA contender. I was there in person to see the English/Lever/Natt team play Houston's twin towers at McNichols Arena in '85, and I'm bummed I live 2,000 miles away from Denver now. 

Despite the Rockets making a fight of it, I'm assuming LA emerges as Denver's opponent. What shot do the Nuggets have of overcoming the Lakers in a 7-game series? What has to go right for them?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I've never been the delusional homer type. Until this year, I saw Denver as a first-round-and-out playoff team out West. Since game one of the Hornets series, I've thought we had a shot to win at all. I don't consider any team that makes the conference finals an automatic contender (Pistons past few years, Magic/Celtics this year), but the Nuggets have it. They've got all the pieces. Experience, stacked talent, a solid (but fairly short) bench, sustained effort and focus, it's all been there. I can't wait to watch what comes next. If they don't win, you can bet your *** it's going to at least be a good series.

And PS, congrats jericho! I've only been around since I followed Melo to Denver back in '03, can't imagine how great it must feel experiencing this again after all those years. Soak it up and enjoy it, you can count on me doing the same.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great posts by both of you. 

I'm a Miami fan, but ever since we got knocked out, I've been paying close attention to Nuggets, and it's incredible how well you guys are playing. Chauncey has really brought something new to this team, and Melo seems to be playing with a complete new spirit. Pair that with the emergence of JR and Birdman, and everyone else playing great, and I think you're a contender.

I'm definitely rooting for you.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Media that was all on the Nuggs' jocks the past two weeks are suddenly saying we have no hope. Bring it on.

I thoroughly expect to come home tied 1-1, ready to defend our home court. If we can take 1 road game in the first two games, we'll be sitting pretty.

Just hope the long layoff doesn't hurt our intensity.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm hoping for your sakes that if you do bring it to a game 7, you don't do what pretty much everyone other team have done so far and flopped away to a blow-out. That wouldn't be justice on how well you've played. I do think that you can take one from the Lakers home court, and sure you can hold your own at your home, so I think you will win this personally.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I think I might have to stay away from the general forum for awhile, though. It's like what/whoever ESPN becomes infatuated with, it's instantly fashionable around here to do the opposite. Nuggets win early, people hop on the bandwagon. Everybody at ESPN joins them, and all of the sudden their overrated and haven't played anybody. If I hear one more person pretend like this is the same Carmelo Anthony I watched all season, or insist that Trevor Ariza can guard him, I just might snap like a twig. But let's talk some actual basketball-

1. Billups is going to eat Fisher/anyone else the Lakers throw at him alive. The same things are being said about Fisher guarding him that were said about Kidd last series (only struggles against quick points, etc.), but Billups played great all series, save game 1. I expect more of the same.
2. Back in Memphis a few years ago, people were calling Dahntay Jones the Kobe Stopper. Then they were calling him a D-Leaguer. Here's to hoping he's closer to the former than the latter. :cheers:
3. Nene needs to get his touches in the post, if only to make Gasol work and hopefully draw some early fouls. He scores most of the time he gets it down there, anyway.
4. Above all else, Denver can't get frustrated and revert to old habits; they've come way too far. They haven't yet these playoffs, but it always scares me that they could go back to arguing calls/missing rotations/playing 1-on-1 basketball. This is where it comes down to Melo's maturity and Billups's influence, the rest of the team will follow what those two do.
5. I don't care if it will never happen (and certainly not now), I want to see Balkman on the floor. George- we have enough ****ing scorers on this team, find this guy minutes, he does everything we need!!!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

good luck tonight nuggets. im expecting a dog fight in game 1..billups is gonna have a hayday if he gets his outside j strokein,


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Best of luck in the Western Conference Finals. Should be a hell of a battle.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Bring on the sexy stews!!!

Wait...let's start the chant early...BEAT LA!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

but we beat you by 2 in a close finish, roll on game 2


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

The Knicks beat us last night? I must say, the new unis are hot!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> The Knicks beat us last night? I must say, the new unis are hot!


you don't get it do you


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

knicksfan89 said:


> but we beat you by 2 in a close finish, roll on game 2


I thought you were a Boston fan? I remember a user with 'knicksfan' being a Boston fan anyway. 

I'm happy to see a Nuggets win in game 2, now to make your home games unbeatable. Melo has been great this series, hopefully can keep it up to lead Denver to a victory.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

knicksfan89 said:


> you don't get it do you


I guess not. Is knicks like Dutch for Lakers or something?


----------

